# Dress...Finally!



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of my recent project! I hope everyone likes them!

































And here is buttercup in her attire:


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh those are sooo cute! You should make and sell them on Ebay. You'd make a fortune.


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

aww those are so cute,wish i had a girly, i agree you should sell them,very nice!!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I would love to, just do not know where to start :dontknow:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

oh yes you do dear.. We've had this conversation before ... Alright you better email me info on the skirt your skirt came out better then my skirt :x


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You could also try selling on Etsy.com  

I adore those dresses by the way they're adorable :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those look great! :thumbright:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks! I will make/sell on here if anyone is interested. I made some more. These don't look as good to me because of the thick material. We are going up north this weekend and they are coming with me. I wanted Buttercup to be cute, but warm...hence the MAJOR POOFINESS! LOL


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Here is Buttercup:


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

oooh oooh! I'm definately interested!  Let me know how much you are thinking of charging.  I think my girls would look so cute in them.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

how cute!! 
hopefully those fleecy ones will keep her very warm! 
she's such a precious lil angel!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the first one! How much?

BTW I recently move from Lenoir, NC to Georgia. I miss NC... I miss the snow


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

wow....thats so good your so talented im so jealous!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Those are cute


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Id love to buy one but i dont think Pedro would approve somehow. Although maybe I could convince him that there is blue on it so its more masculine... then Id have to explain to my boyfriend why my male chi is in a dress... so maybe its best i dont :lol:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

great job those are so cute


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love that blue and white striped one. :wink:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks!  I posted her new Easter dress on another post too!


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

The black and white one (I think it is the second one) looks just like a skirt I have! I am tempted to buy it so Junie and I can match! lol how much are you asking for it?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

great dresses! thats a really cute idea to use fleece they will def be warm and cute! i want a girl!!!!


----------



## sunshinegurl015 (Mar 27, 2006)

those dresses really are cute... i cant wait to get my first chi! maybe i'll have to reconsider getting a female!!!


----------

